# freestyling chords



## Stu Dent (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey how's it going? I'm looking to increase my ability with freestyling chords. I'm happy with my single note soloing ability, of course i'm always looking to get better, but really i'd like to be able to solo with chords as well, sticking to a chord structure or just completely doing my own thing.

so far i think that a good way to go about might be to learn all the chord shapes and names for all chords that can fit into a given key's scale. but i don't know what would be the best ressource to use and practice method to assimilate the information.

does anybody have any good ideas on the best way to go about doing this? or maybe a whole different strategy altogether?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's time to buy books:

Mickey Baker's Jazz Guitar (Mickey Baker)

Chords & Progressions For Jazz & Popular Guitar (Arnie Berle)

Beginning Jazz Guitar, Intermediate Jazz Guitar, Mastering Jazz Guitar Chord/Melody, Mastering Jazz Guitar Improvisation (Jody Fisher)

Guitar Journals Jazz (Mel Bay)

Scales & Modes In The Beginning (Ron Middlebrook)

The Guitar Grimoire (Progressions and Improvisation)

The Guitar Grimoire (Chords and Voicings)

Then get yourself some lessons from a qualified teacher.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stu Dent (Jan 27, 2008)

The thing is i don't really have much money to spend on books or lessons. do you know possibly of any online ressources that might have good drills for achieving this?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I found a good site recently called justinguitar....lots of online lessons with diagrams, videos and it's pay if you can, so if you can't it's free.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I recently started using a book called "FRETBOARD LOGIC SE V1 and V2.

It is the best book I have ever used.  I can play and chord in any form anywhere on the guitar now. Almost done the book and I will be able to do all scales or arpeggios in anyform. I'm so glad I got this book.

Seriously you should check it out. Good reviews.


----------

